# Spraying for roaches



## Adundee89 (May 16, 2016)

So, my apartment complex apparently has roaches, although I've never seen one on mine. Whatever the case, they are requiring I allow a pest control company to spray for roaches. I really don't want to make a big deal about it with management. I appreciate that they are taking care of the problem. I plan on calling the company in a bit to find out exactly what chemicals they use, but regardless, here is my plan. 

Put my cat, quarantined frogs, and bugs in my walk in closet with a towel under the door and a sign not to spray in there. My 55g I will cover with plastic garbage bags, then towels on top of that. 

Are these precautions enough? The company reccommends no exposure to the apartment for 2-4 hours. Is that enough for the frogs?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

They likely will be spraying with a permethrin or pyrethrin based spray. It is HIGHLY toxic to insects obviously, But....also amphibians. Mammals and reptiles not so much. It will be sprayed as a liquid and dries relatively quickly. If possible, I would remove your animals from the building for a few hours. Let it air out and you should be fine once it dries.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

It sounds like you can't move the animals in your tank very easily. A few suggestions there:

1) Ask the the exterminator to limit their spray to the kitchen & bathroom (which is likely where any problem is anyway). If you have fans in those rooms, turn them on.

2) Seal the stuff that can't move with blue painter tape and plastic sheeting (not just stacks of towels). If you don't think the tank will have enough air for the animals, add some 1/2" tubing from the tank and out a window. 

3) You should _certainly _ confirm no one will be using a "bug bomb" style application which would be much more risky for your animals. In all likelihood the exterminator will not spray so much that your tanks are exposed at all - it will be baseboards, backsides and underneaths. 

4) If you have animals in small quarantine containers, take them with you! Take your 10 gallon viv on a tour of the neighborhood for a few hours. Maybe arrange a playdate with a local frogger


----------



## Adundee89 (May 16, 2016)

So, the product they will be using is Temprid. They said in the info they gave that aquariums are okay, they just need to be covered. My 55 is heavily planted, so I think they will have enough air. I may just leave it sealed for 24hrs or so.


----------

